# Sam's club 40" MES



## puck2660 (Oct 11, 2010)

Here's an email I sent to Sam's (.com).  Hope it helps.  Cabelas is the 20070710 - anyone know the difference?

_Thank you for contacting Sam's Club regarding item number 173462.  This item expected to arrive 10-25-10.  We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this issue may have caused you.

If you need further assistance regarding other issues, please use our Answer Center located on the bottom right-hand side of the SamsClub.com webpage. Just click on View All Help.

Regards,

Senecca

Sam's Club Member Services



  Customer Message  : Masterbuilt Electric Smoker;
  Model:  20070810;
Item #: 173462          Any idea when you might get these in again?  thanks._


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 11, 2010)

Last year, the southern states got them in January and up north, we got them in February/March.

From what I could tell, they are identical and I called customer service before I purchased, to make sure.  I own the Cabela's version.

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm still investigating.

The whole thing with Sam's seems too hush-hush to me.


----------



## baboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I puchased a Sams Club Masterbuilt 40" smoker back in June and I have looked at the 40" ones at Cabelas, Gander Mtn, and Bass Pro, the only difference I see is the price.

I would bet that the different model numbers is to keep stores from "price matching" like model numbers, same thing with some washer and dryers.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 12, 2010)

puck2660 said:


> Here's an email I sent to Sam's (.com).  Hope it helps.  Cabelas is the 20070710 - anyone know the difference?
> 
> _Thank you for contacting Sam's Club regarding item number 173462.  This item expected to arrive 10-25-10.  We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this issue may have caused you.
> 
> ...




LOL---I tried to use that method of asking them a question twice.

Both times, after I got about 8 or 10 words typed, it automatically was sent, thanking me for sending it.

"Oh well", I figured they had a word limit. Then I get a reply for each of them, saying my message was incomplete. NO CHIT !


----------



## deltadude (Oct 12, 2010)

It is a shame that the Sam's model no longer comes with a cover.  The cover I got with my Sam's 40" didn't last a year though, so I contacted Masterbuilt and received a replacement which was much better and is still in great shape after almost 2 years.


----------



## mtbken (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello All!

Does Anyone know if Sam's has a reputation of getting the model # wrong?  I thought the 810 did not have the remote and wheels and the 311 was the one to look for at Sams? I am in Southern California, has any confirmed they are here yet, or maybe Sams is still burning through the old stock!  If that is the case, is it worth going to Bass and getting the all SS model?

Thanks everyone.

Ken


----------



## mudduck (Dec 21, 2010)

i got mine at sams 3or4 weeks back and it said it was the 810 model on the web site.

but it was the new model 311 with remote and wheels.  sams at tupelo ms.

hope this helps


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 21, 2010)

It seems to me no matter where you buy it (Sams, Cabela's, Bass Pro, Gander), the only way to be sure what you're getting is to be at the store, and look for yourself.

Don't know why---it just seems to be that way from my own experience & most of what I've heard from others.

I guess it's kinda like the old---"If you want it done right, do it yourself".

Bear


----------



## mtbken (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks for the responses!  I am planning on taking a run out there this morning! Being in So Cal I actually have the convienence of having about 4 of these within 50 miles! I am hoping to get in on the first try!  Otherwise, I will be off to Bass tonight, which claim to have 3 (But of course, nothing on the website!)

I am sure you will all be hearing from me soon about some tips and mods for a newbie. I was actually really tempted to by a Smokin Tex but I really like the idea of digital control and also the sheer size compared to the 1400 smokin tek!

Thanks again!

Ken


----------



## mtbken (Dec 21, 2010)

Update - Looks like everyone is right as far as the new model. This is a 211 unit though!  Black with Stainless Front.  I did buy the extended 2 year as well!

Not a bad start to the day. Now if it would stop raining, I could get to breaking this baby in!

Thanks again all!

Ken


----------



## hebster3 (Dec 21, 2010)

hey mtbKen

I saw them at the Sam's Club in Corona last weekend. 20070211 model.


----------



## mtbken (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks Hebster!  Nice to know there is another newbie in the Hood!  Maybe we can PM and compare notes.  Do you run a MES?

Ken


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 22, 2010)

Congrats!

You'll be happy with your decision.

Todd


----------

